# San Jose Lagoon (PR) Tarpon Fishing (3/26/11)



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

11pounds









































Sorry for the bad pics taken from cell phones.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Bet that was a lot of fun.  I personally would have enjoyed putting a fly in front of one or two of those.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Defenetly!! I had my fly rod with me for the trip, but after working 14 hour the day before and wakeing up at 4:30 am not much streng to fly fish. So i decided to be a charter capt.


----------

